# A Comic Strip after our own hearts



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm not sure how many folks get the Lio comic strip in their local papers, but I think it should be the official comic of the Haunt Forum. It's a character that would fit in the forum perfectly. 










Here's a link to the web site for Lio comic strip.
http://www.gocomics.com/lio/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love Lio


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

That's hilarious!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I wonder if Lio is the comic incarnation of Dave the Dead?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> I wonder if Lio is the comic incarnation of Dave the Dead?


If so, can he sue for copyright infringement?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

We should set him up on a date with Terrormaster's little girl. They'd make the perfect little couple.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Who did the killer teddy bear prop? I think it was in one of the contests?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

thanks spooky1....That is funny...post some more for us...


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Who did the killer teddy bear prop? I think it was in one of the contests?


That was Big Howlin', formerly known as Cheetah at the time. He did a Carpenter's *The Thing* with a teddy bear for the $20 contest.
I think I voted for it; I love that movie.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Can Big Howlin' sue for idea infringement?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I love the Lio strip....one of my "must reads" every day. There are just so many comics nowadays that are pure crap...it is refreshing to have a handful that actually are still funny.

( speedbump, non sequitur, bizzaro, mutts, pearls before swine....)

btw...I do want a how-to on the teddy bear hack.....


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

of course...one of my all time favorites was dropped from the local alternative paper. Is anyone familiar with the "Red Meat" comic strip? If not, take some time to check this one out....you will be rolling on the floor before you get thru all the archive strips ( or am I really that far out there?)
http://www.redmeat.com/redmeat/1996-08-12/index.html


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

this one reminds me of deadspider!lol
http://www.gocomics.com/lio/2009/03/05/


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

My dad ( @ 90 this year ) turned me on to LIO this year. Love it.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

dave the dead said:


> of course...one of my all time favorites was dropped from the local alternative paper. Is anyone familiar with the "Red Meat" comic strip? If not, take some time to check this one out....you will be rolling on the floor before you get thru all the archive strips ( or am I really that far out there?)
> http://www.redmeat.com/redmeat/1996-08-12/index.html


Yes. Yes you are that far out. Apparently so am I... :googly:


----------

